# Massive 2.3 Gigapixel camera for surveillance drones



## a_majoor (22 Aug 2009)

Getting a good look at things:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/08/army-and-darpa-working-to-23-gigapixel.html



> *Army and DARPA working to 2.3 Gigapixel Real Time Monitoring*
> 
> DARPA is working on Autonomous Real-time Ground Ubiquitous Surveillance - Imaging System (ARGUS-IS) program. ARGUS-IS is to provide military users a flexible and responsive capability to find, track and monitor events and activities of interest on a continuous basis in areas of interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (16 Oct 2009)

More on low cost surveillance equipment. While this would be very important for aircraft surveillance, low cost, high resolution sensors have many uses in the Army and Navy worlds as well:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/10/direct-computer-memory-digital-pictures.html



> *Direct Computer Memory Digital Pictures Accelerates Progress to Cheap Gigapixel Cameras*
> 
> New Scientist reports that Technical University of Delft researchers have found that carefully focus light arriving on an exposed memory chip, the charge stored in every cell corresponds to whether that cell is in a light or dark area. The chip is in effect storing a digital image. This technique can increase the pixel resolution by 100 times over current camera technology.
> 
> ...


----------

